# Pink Spot



## freyagirl101 (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't know how to post pics on here, but I wish I could. Both of my rats, one more than the other, have pink-ish, red-ish patches on their backs, right in between their shoulder blades. (you know, that little spot where it dips down in the back?) The spots been there for a few days. They don't look like blood, and I never noticed any cuts on them. It does not look like it is growing in with their fur, so I definitely don't have a new species of pink-furred rat. (the spots are too small for that. They only cover that small patch of back.) It's almost like they got blueberry juice on their backs. I would have washed it off, but my rats freaked out when I tried to give them a bath. Is there any normal reason for this? They're female rats, if that matters.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Pictures would help with this

To post create a Photobucket account, upload, and paste the IMG code.

Sounds like maybe they got into something, or there might be barbering or mites going around, but most likely they just got into something.


----------



## dashielle89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Are your rats light colored? I think I know what you're talking about. A couple of my rats get that same thing it's like a pinkish orangey color, it is just natural staining since they can't reach to clean there as well. I'm not sure if its from their skin/fur oil or porphyrin or a combination of both, but it gets in the hammocks too. No big deal.


----------



## freyagirl101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, they're white in that spot. Should I wash it off?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Their grooming pattern goes nose -> behind the ears, so it's possible they're grooming porphyrin off their noses and then rubbing it back off on their shoulders. Very common to see this staining in light colored rats.


----------

